# Chick raising



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

I'm new to this but I just received my 4 Road Island Reds today they all looked really healthy and they took to the water and food right away but I had a question about the chick grit should I give it to them today and is it needed


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Chick starter dissolves so they don't need grit until you give them treats, that should be a while anyhow. It's hard because you want to spoil them but its best to wait. Once they start eating things other than the chick starter you should supply chick grit.


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

Ok thanks I also have one chick that the others are Peking at and being mean it's not doing to good what should I do


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Try to hand feed it and give it some save a chick electrolyte water. Unfortunately sometimes you deal with failure to thrive, I lost a barred rock chick after the first couple days. Try a little tlc and maybe you can get it to perk up. Good luck!


----------



## Tyler (May 14, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Try to hand feed it and give it some save a chick electrolyte water. Unfortunately sometimes you deal with failure to thrive, I lost a barred rock chick after the first couple days. Try a little tlc and maybe you can get it to perk up. Good luck!


Ok thanks for the great advice


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with both of GenFoe's posts. Congrats on the babies and good luck with the chick doing poorly.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I can only answer these questions cause I had them myself a few months ago and received awesome answers!


----------

